# stoker



## LarryWolfe (Dec 26, 2006)

Fantastic Brian!!  Did you French the bones or did the roast come like that??  Congratulations on the Stoker!!!


----------



## Puff1 (Dec 26, 2006)

Lookin' good Brian!
Nice new toy


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Dec 26, 2006)

Enjoy the stoker Brian! Nice looking cook!


----------



## Finney (Dec 26, 2006)

Looks like you did a great job.  Did you leave the bones fully attached before cooking or did you slice them off and reattach them?


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Dec 26, 2006)

I got a Stoker too but I'm waiting until the Stumps arrives to use it!  Have you figured out how to monitor it from your computer.  That was the option that sold me!


----------



## Greg Rempe (Dec 26, 2006)

Dallas, you either need a *REALLY *long Ethernet cable, or you'll need to get a wireless bridge and run it on ad hoc mode, I believe.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Dec 26, 2006)

Greg Rempe said:
			
		

> Dallas, you either need a *REALLY *long Ethernet cable, or you'll need to get a wireless bridge and run it on ad hoc mode, I believe.



Or bring the smoker into the room where your computer is!


----------



## Puff1 (Dec 26, 2006)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> [quote="Greg Rempe":1ldt8g7t]Dallas, you either need a *REALLY *long Ethernet cable, or you'll need to get a wireless bridge and run it on ad hoc mode, I believe.



Or bring the smoker into the room where your computer is![/quote:1ldt8g7t]
Don't give him any ideas


----------



## LowRent (Dec 26, 2006)

I recently got a Stoker too. I haven't tried much over 250, but it did a perfect job for the temp range I was going for.


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Dec 26, 2006)

Thanks Brian, the url would be great if you can find it!


----------



## john a (Dec 27, 2006)

Wish I had some of that right now.


----------



## LowRent (Dec 27, 2006)

brian j said:
			
		

> here you go.  there also some other useful info over there about building longer cables.



Is this the link you found for building longer cables? I couldn't find much else.


----------



## Bruce B (Dec 28, 2006)

That will be my next toy.


----------



## LowRent (Dec 28, 2006)

brian j said:
			
		

> no, try this one.



Great. Thanks for the link. I had not found that one. It confirms my belief that "stereo" cables & adapters are necessary.


----------



## LowRent (Dec 28, 2006)

brian j said:
			
		

> LowRent said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yes, but some how that guy is soldering the adapters to the cable.  i need to go to radio shack.[/quote:2bur4q92]

brian j,
I've literally spent the last few hours looking over various options around a gaggle of y adapters (although, I only need two of same right now). The most elegant approach would be a project box, as many panel mount 1/4" stereo jacks as needed permanently mounted in project box, and a cable. If going this route, the cable would have a plug on both ends. But, that would take a fair bit of time/effort/expense. 

If you want to make your own "Y" adaptor without a project box, then I would recommend an inline 1/4" stereo jack all discretely wired to a 1/4" stereo plug. In theory, you can connect as many jacks to that plug as you need. However, making multiple connections to this single plug can get messy, and one needs to keep physical strength in mind too. I'm pretty sure this last approach is what the poster in the other forum was doing.


----------



## Greg Rempe (Dec 28, 2006)

Wouldn't it be easier to buy the adapters that Rock has available on the Stoker site or am I missing something here?


----------



## LowRent (Dec 28, 2006)

Greg Rempe said:
			
		

> Wouldn't it be easier to buy the adapters that Rock has available on the Stoker site or am I missing something here?



When he has 'em in stock, yes. When I spoke with him, he didn't.

The other thing is you may want something between the $23 3 port expander and the $110 20 port expander. Say you wanted 10 ports. The above methods give you a way to accomplish same, albeit with a lot of know how and effort/time.

On a side note, my initial reaction to the prices were that they were a little steap. They're not. It's hard to do it a lot cheaper, and when you factor the convenience of ordering all at one time I think it's a good value.


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Dec 29, 2006)

Looks awesome Brian!


----------



## DATsBBQ (Dec 29, 2006)

That does look right pretty :!:


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Dec 29, 2006)

Looks great Brian.  I think you've got a winner there!


----------



## LowRent (Dec 29, 2006)

brian j said:
			
		

> after 20 hours the flat was still only at 182f.  parts of the flat were tender according to the fork test but not all it if, so i removed the flat from the point, wrapped it in foil, and put it back in for another hour.
> 
> temp were starting to roller coaster more towards the end and i know now that this was caused from the build up of ash.  still the stoker was able to maintain 235f for over 20 hours in temps that went down to the upper 20's at night so i'm impressed.



Great job. Looks great.

Have you considered any insulation for your WSM? I'm considering that jacket made by Guru, but I'd prefer to make something similar on my own and save a lot of cash. That said, that aluminum faced, both sides, fiberglass isn't the easiest stuff to source--and when I have found it, it's been nearly impossible to buy less than a 100' at 48" width.

The insulation seems to have a lot of merit to me. I think it would also help with any potential hotter/colder places in the WSM in addition to dramatically boosting fuel efficiency.


----------



## LowRent (Dec 29, 2006)

brian j said:
			
		

> LowRent said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If several of us are interested, the per WSM price of the 1000* aluminized fiberglass can be quite reasonable. I even contemplated making/selling on my own, but the thought of the liability quickly ended such thoughts.


----------



## Griff (Dec 29, 2006)

I'd eat that brisket.

Griff


----------

